# Throttle Stop: All C state values are zero!



## fazorni (Nov 5, 2021)

My CPU is i7-10850h, I'm trying to check if my CPU goes to C7 state or not, following tutorials never mention how to fix this..
Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 5, 2021)

fazorni said:


> Am I doing something wrong?


Everything looks OK. Do you have any options in the BIOS that allow you to enable the C states? If you do not have any available BIOS options then it looks like your computer is broken. This is not good news. Power consumption is going through the roof when your computer is idle. That will kill battery run time.

Check out the manufacturer's website and make sure you are running the latest available BIOS version. These kind of problems are usually fixed soon after they are discovered.

When you switch to the Windows Balanced power plan does it make any difference to C state activity? A couple of things you can try is open up Power Options and press the Restore plan defaults button. Some manufacturers have been known to disable the C states deliberately. This improves SSD benchmark scores but is terrible for idle power consumption, especially on a laptop. Your screenshot shows that the manufacturer has locked the package C states to C1 which is a sign of a manufacturer more interested in benchmark scores. Low power consumption is not important.





Are you running Windows 11? Was it an update or a clean install?

Windows 11 is all new which means there might be some odd ball bugs like the C states not working correctly.

If you are on Windows 11, you might be forced to go back to Windows 10 until this bug is fixed. Post an update here if you ever get this figured out.


----------

